# Zone Alarm : Open blocked port??



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a Windows XP user and I use *ZoneAlarm Free 8.0.298.0*..Download from here
Note:- I m using ZoneAlarm *Free* 8.0.298.0 Not Pro version....


Now the problem:-

*Case 1:-*
I checked my *port 27960 UDP* using PFPortCheck Program..(Zone Alarm *ON*).
^^ It shows your port is *blokced*...

*Case 2:-*
I checked my *port 27960 UDP* using PFPortCheck Program..(Zone Alarm *OFF*..shutted down).
^^ It shows your port is *Open*...

*WTF! ZoneAlarm blocking my port 27960...HOW TO OPEN IT...?*

Note:- Plz dont say ZoneAlarm sucks..use macafee blah blah stuff! stay ontopic and DONT MAKE THIS THREAD A FIREWALL WAR THREAD!


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2009)

Googled and came across this

*www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t327632.html

*forums.techguy.org/t401749&highlight=ports.html

Anything useful ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 25, 2009)

hmm... seems useful wait checking up and then i'll reply...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I am a Windows XP user and I use *ZoneAlarm 7.0.473*..
> 
> Now the problem:-
> 
> ...



You don't need to worry about it as we are still able to connect to your servers so the port is OPEN.....
even if Zone Alarm says that it is closed.

BTW you could try www.portforward.com


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

Just quit Zone Alarm while hosting or you could try to get help elsewhere.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

You can do one thing... Uninstall ZA and reinstall it. Now whenever the prompt comes for allowing the specific port to be opened... select Allow and tick "Remember my Answer".


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You don't need to worry about it as *we are still able to connect to your servers *so the port is OPEN.....
> even if Zone Alarm says that it is closed.
> 
> BTW you could try www.portforward.com



I shut down ZoneAlarm while hosting so u r able to connect! but i dont want to shut it! i mean i want zonealarm to be on while hosting!This is the reason i m asking for solving this problem....




Disc_Junkie said:


> You can do one thing... Uninstall ZA and reinstall it. Now whenever the prompt comes for allowing the specific port to be opened... select Allow and tick "Remember my Answer".



It always ask for allowing or disallowing a *program* and *NOT* for port!

@din
wait checking it up! a problem wait i will write it here when i get time!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I shut down ZoneAlarm while hosting so u r able to connect! but i dont want to shut it! i mean i want zonealarm to be on while hosting!This is the reason i m asking for solving this problem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try 
*www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial128.html
*www.ehow.com/how_2262012_open-ports-zonealarm-pro.html

GOOGLE your problem first!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Try
> *www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial128.html
> *www.ehow.com/how_2262012_open-ports-zonealarm-pro.html
> 
> GOOGLE your problem first!



wait i check and i will too check @ portforward.com
*
Edit#1:-*
I m using ZoneAlarm *Free* 8.0.298.0 Not Pro version....
And tutorial provided by u guys(din,aspire) is based on PRO version...And i cant too find option as written in Pro version tutorial in my free version ZA...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

@Aspire
*www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DSL-502T/default.htm

I try to port forward from here ^^^

See the first line of the page:-


> To setup port forwarding on this router your computer needs to have a STATIC IP ADDRESS



WTF! i dont want to have a static ip address..i have dynamic ip address...i want to open port keeping ip address dynamic..help

*Edit#1:-*


din said:


> Googled and came across this
> 
> *www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t327632.html
> 
> ...



Tutorial provided by u is based on PRO version(I am using ZA free version see the 1st post)...And i cant too find option as written in Pro version tutorial in my free version ZA...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Aspire
> *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DSL-502T/default.htm
> 
> I try to port forward from here ^^^
> ...



You need to enter your modem Ip like mine is 192.168.1.34
Your modem has a IP u need to use it.......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You need to enter your modem Ip like mine is 192.168.1.34
> Your modem has a IP u need to use it.......



kk! i did! nothing helped!

Crazy u didnt get my question! There is nothing wrong from Router end as when ZoneAlarm off, port is open...There is problem from ZoneAlarm end as when ZoneAlarm on, port is closed! So, the thing is that my router configuration is right but that of ZoneAlarms is wrong! <<-- Clear this thing.

btw Port Forwarding = Opening Port ???????


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> btw Port Forwarding = Opening Port ???????


YES


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

^kk thx!

Anyone HELP!!!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^kk thx!
> 
> Anyone HELP!!!!!



To forward ports in ZA go to Firewall>Internet Zone Security>Custom then click Allow incoming UDP ports, type port you want to forward and Apply. Repeat the same for Allow Outgoing UDP ports. Do the same for TCP ports.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't have to buy anything. 

In the free Zone Alarm firewall, go to Overview, Preferences, and click on enable proxy server. Type in your port number, and you're good to go. It seems like it can only do one port at a time, however. 

But Windows firewall can do more, and adds UDP and TCP options. Go to Control Panel, Windows Firewall, Security Center, Exceptions, and Add Port. To be even safer, click on go to "change scope" and add the IP addresses of those you wish to play with. 

There is no reason anyone should have to pay any money for a firewall to protect them while playing games (unless you want the new fangled thing that detects which game you're playing and inputs the ports for you).


Sry forgot to Edit, so no need to give lecture on Editing Posts.

Source:*icrontic.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-3304.html


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You don't have to buy anything.
> 
> In the free Zone Alarm firewall, go to Overview, Preferences, and click on enable proxy server. Type in your port number, and you're good to go. It seems like it can only do one port at a time.



hmmm tried didn't helped "Your Port in NOT OPEN" 

Help


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

To forward ports in ZA go to Firewall>Internet Zone Security>Custom then click Allow incoming UDP ports, type port you want to forward and Apply. Repeat the same for Allow Outgoing UDP ports. Do the same for TCP ports.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> To forward ports in ZA go to Firewall>Internet Zone Security>Custom then click Allow incoming UDP ports,type port you want to forward and Apply. Repeat the same for Allow Outgoing UDP ports. Do the same for TCP ports.



Where is the Custom button????

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/17416/custom.JPG

Click to ZOOM!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Where is the Custom button????
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/17416/custom.JPG
> 
> Click to ZOOM!



You f0ol, click on Advanced!!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

huh i checked Advanced at that time and theres nothing for opening port!
Saying me fool lol 

Gouchu check this advance menu..

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/17443/advance.JPG


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Uncheck 1394 you f0ol! and host via port 1394!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ i know this! i was just asking for opening other ports! i mean sometime i too need to open 80 port or blah blah! leave i think its not possible in ZA! really ZA sucks  I searched all over net and think opening specific port is only possible in pro version...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ i know this! i was just asking for opening other ports! i mean sometime i too need to open 80 port or blah blah! leave i think its not possible in ZA! really ZA sucks  I searched all over net and think opening specific port is only possible in pro version...



What was i telling you all the time??
Uninstall ZA and use Windows Firewall but you just wouldn't listen........
happy now?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 27, 2009)

I was using the pro version but it's a memory hog and it On-Access Scanning makes things worse. I am using CIS now and I am really happy with it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> What was i telling you all the time??
> Uninstall ZA and use Windows Firewall but you just wouldn't listen........



Nah i will keep ZA installed and wont install Windows Firewall it sucks even more


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Nah i will keep ZA installed and wont install Windows Firewall it sucks even more



won't install??
It comes preloaded!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

^Lol! i know its preloaded but i have off it!


----------

